# Good new and bad news:)



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Bad news always first:/ - my does I thought were pregnant ended up not being

Good news - I have actually seen 2 of 4 adult does bred but the other 2 came into heat so I'm pretty sure 1 of them got bred also I traded one of my goats for horse riding and I sold one of my bucks and I'm pretty sure I'm going to be getting this registered nigerian dwarf nanny








Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific to hear.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

sounds exciting


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks the bad news isn't too bad cause now I actually know for sure that they got bred and if they are pregnant when the babes will be due


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------

